# Horrormaze Spiel(bitte helft mit)



## JJbrothersprod (26. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen
Ich und mein bester Kumpel haben ein kurzes Horror/Phycho-Game erstellt. Die Arbeit ging 4 Wochen und wir würden sehr froh sein, wenn das Spiel ein wenig Popularität bekommt. Sprich ich wäre froh wenn ihr es mal downloaded und all euren Freunden etc. zeigt. Wir würden und sehr freuen. Natürlich ist das Spiel gratis.
Hier ist der link zur webseite: horrormaze.blogspot.com


----------

